# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## VoetenContact

Ik ben Nanneke van Iersel. Na de studie VoetreflexPlus bij Total Health ben ik nu een praktijk voor Voetreflexologie begonnen.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Nanneke, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Veel plezier met je nieuwe praktijk en tot ziens op het forum. Een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

